# Prince Hall Monument



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 1, 2010)

These are rare photos from the Prince Hall monument gathering.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 2, 2010)

Good stuff Brother! Thanks for sharing


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 5, 2010)

thank you for sharing brother!  i had the pleasure of meeting my first prince hall brother in person a few months ago at work, great guy from oakland....i then had the pleasure of inviting the first prince hall brother ever to attend our lodge.  we had a great time discussing the differences in ritual, etc....
we all had a great time over a few week period and when he is in town again training (he is an m.m.a. fighter), he has a home away from home at our lodge.


----------

